# Brausetablette im Futterkorb?



## Scholli79 (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
ich habe vor kurzem in einer Angelzeitschrifft (ich glaube es war der Blinker) gelesen, dass Brausetabletten im Futterkorb beim Feedern eine hervorragende Lockwirkung haben sollen. Beim Autor des Artikels kommen normale Multivitamin Tabletten, wie man sie zur Nahrungsergänzung in Wasser auflöst und zu sich nimmt, zum Einsatz.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schonmal Erfahrungen mit Brausetabletten beim Feedern gemacht hat. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man nach den ersten 3-5 Futterladungen auf den Platz eine Tablette als "Initalzündung" in den Korb gibt.
Vielleicht hat die Tablette aber sogar eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung? |kopfkrat
Was meint Ihr?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Hallo Scholli79,

ich habe auf einer Angel-DVD mal gesehen, das man damit besser fangen soll. Natürlich habe ich es dann ausprobiert.
Ich habe es mit verschiedenen Brausetabletten versucht (mit verschiedenen Lockstoffen).
Ohne Brausetabletten habe ich definitiv besser gefangen.
Das kann jedoch alles Zufall gewesen sein.
Man kennt es leider als Angler. 
Falscher Köder zur falschen Zeit an der falschen Stelle in der falschen Tiefe am falschen See.


----------



## EMZET (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das dass von Vorteil sein soll wenn da die Luftblässchen aufsteigen. Von einer Gruppe Orkas ist z.B. bekannt das sie einen Ring aus Luftblasen erzeugen der die Fische an der Flucht hindert, da diese es für ein unüberwindbares Hindernis halten. Auch denke ich,  das das Futter sich so zu früh auflöst und einfach mit der Strömung davon treibt. Den einzigen Vorteil den ich erkenne, ist der, das man durch die aufsteigenden Luftblässchen sehen kann wo sich der Futterkorb befindet. Und das natürlich auch nur wenn man nicht zu weit draußen ist. Lass mich aber gerne eine Besseren belehren.


----------



## Scholli79 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

@ EMZET
Ich habe vergessen zu sagen das ich im Stillwasser fische, dort kann ja kein Futter mit der Stömung weggetrieben werden. Eine verstärkte Wolkenbildung kann hier ja durchaus erwünscht sein.

Das die Fische durch das geblubber irgendwie verscheucht werden ist auch meine Befürchtung. Aber vielleicht ist es ganz brauchbar um die Fische durch eine aufsteigende Lockstoffwolke an den Futterplatz zu locken. Also nur anfangs eine Tablette und wenn der Fisch erstmal am Platz ist darauf verzichten???

Mfg Marcel


----------



## EMZET (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Versuche es am besten einfach einmal aus, und berichte uns dann #h Eventuell wird es ja der Renner diese Saison |supergri


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



> Versuche es am besten einfach einmal aus, und berichte uns dann  Eventuell wird es ja der Renner diese Saison


oder berichte es am besten gleich einfach einmal aus:q

---
von mir: Danke für den Tipp- ich könnte wetten dass die Fische darauf stehn


----------



## namevergeben (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

durch den freiwerdenen sauerstoff werden die fische aktiver und zum beißen animiert, so funktioniert zumindest "Oxygen" von TopSecret, denke mal mit den brausetabletten erhält man einen ähnlichen effekt


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Moin.
Ich mache das.
Aber , wie schon gesagt am Anfang.
Und nur, wenn ich weis, es könnte schwierig werden, Fische anzulocken!
Wetterumschwung, neue Angelstelle.
Aber ich kann weder etwas positives wie negatives dazu sagen!
Es ist wie mit dem Aalkillerlockstoff, der Glaube versetzt Berge!


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



namevergeben schrieb:


> durch den freiwerdenen sauerstoff werden die fische aktiver und zum beißen animiert, so funktioniert zumindest "Oxygen" von TopSecret, denke mal mit den brausetabletten erhält man einen ähnlichen effekt



|muahah:  und wo soll das was bringen, in der Badewanne?
Kann ja sein, das Sauerstoff den Fisch aktiver macht, aber dann nimm lieber ne Pressluftflasche mit ans Wasser!#q 

Sachen gibts?!
Aber, das ist ja so wie ich gerade geschrieben habe!
Der Glaube versetzt Berge!


----------



## Scholli79 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

|uhoh: dass mit dem Sauerstoff sehe ich ähnlich wie Arno, lockt wohl eher die Angler im Geschäft als die Fische im Wasser.

Ich werde es demnächst auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren und berichten wie es war.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Aalkoenig (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Dann sei doch bitte so Fair, und tu da ne
Kukident rein.Für strahlend weiße. :m


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



Aalkoenig schrieb:


> Dann sei doch bitte so Fair, und tu da ne
> Kukident rein.Für strahlend weiße. :m



|muahah: Ich fall gleich um!


----------



## duck_68 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Der Brüller zum Abend|muahah: |muahah: 


Wie Arno schon sagte: Der Glaube allein versetzt schon Berge - und füllt die Taschen des Händlers:q :q 


Martin#h


----------



## EMZET (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Dat was da Blubbert ist Kohlensäure, und kein Sauerstoff  Aber wie gesagt, berichte mal. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Scholli79 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

@ EMZET schon klar mit der Kohlensäure...|gr:
es ging ja auch um "Oxygen" von TopSecret mit der suuuuper Oxi Action...oder war das was Anderes??? |kopfkrat Und da sind ja angeblich so kleine SAUERSTOFFE drinne die den Fisch ganz kirre machen |supergri


----------



## hackebeil (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

also ich würde da eine einfache sauerstofftablette aus dem aquaristikbereich holen, halten länger als normale. die würde ich dann mit in den futterkorb stopfen damit die luftblasen eine schöne futterwolke bilden bzw die tablette klein bröseln und unters futter mischen


----------



## EMZET (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Ich dachte du wolltest Multivitamintabletten testen....


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

kann schon was bringen um das Futter aus dem Korb zu "pusten" und als Wolke zu verteilen..werd ich nächstes mal ausprobieren. Ich frage mich nur ob der fruchtige "Geschmack" die Fische anzieht oder ob denen das zu künstlich ist und eher abstößt? An eine Scheuchwirkung durch die blasen glaube ich nicht da so ein Teil ja maximal 1-2 Minuten sprudelt.


----------



## Scholli79 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

@EMZET ich wollte Multivitamintabletten testen
Bei der Sache mit dem Sauerstoff ging es darum:


namevergeben schrieb:


> durch den freiwerdenen sauerstoff werden die fische aktiver und zum beißen animiert, so funktioniert zumindest "Oxygen" von TopSecret, denke mal mit den brausetabletten erhält man einen ähnlichen effekt



Mfg Marcel


----------



## Scholli79 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

@ Wallerschreck
Vielleicht sind Aspirin ja Geschmacksneutraler |supergri
Dann bekommen unsere Zielfische auch kein Kopfweh #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

wow^^
das klingt ja unglaublich....ich werde es mal beim pirschangeln auf karpfen probiern....denn die bleialfer karpfen sin so hol das die auf, pralinen, blanke haken, twister (wobei das schon mal vorkommt bei friedfischen), gummibärchen und zigarettenstummel herrein fallen.....da wird das mit der brause tablette auch klappen^^
vlg


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

moin, würde ich auch mal geren ausprobieren.

wo steckt ihr die den hin? In die mitte zwischen das futter oder gar in den eimer ein paar rein??


----------



## arno (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> wow^^
> das klingt ja unglaublich....ich werde es mal beim pirschangeln auf karpfen probiern....denn die bleialfer karpfen sin so hol das die auf, pralinen, blanke haken, twister (wobei das schon mal vorkommt bei friedfischen), gummibärchen und zigarettenstummel herrein fallen.....da wird das mit der brause tablette auch klappen^^
> vlg



Lol, ist doch normal, man sagt ja auch zu Karpfen Wasserschwein und ein Schwein ist ein Allesfresser, so wie wir Menschen auch!
Was wiederum bedeutet, das einige menschen Schweine sind!:vik:


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Moin 

also ich finde schon, das es einen Versuch wert ist, mit den Blubberbläschen|supergri 

Aber

da ist halt, wie so oft, das es sehr gewässerabhängig ist, ob das ganze funktioniert. 
Sollten die Fische auf aktives Futter stehen, dann sollte das mit den Blubberbläschen auf jedenfall keine schlechte Möglichkeit sein, seinen Futterplatz atraktiver für die Fische zu gestalten....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

@brassenkiller01....gehören sie zm browning team?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

mit leib u. seele |wavey:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

boah geil!!!! DAS WÄR MEIN GRÖßter TRAUM FÜR EIN TEAM ZU ANGELN!!!!! :l:l:l
WIE SIND SIE DENN INS TEAM GEKOMMEN UND GIBT ES DA AUCH MÖGLICHKEITEN FÜR JUGENDLICHE?!!?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

bin ich echt schon soooooooooooo alt, das du sie zu mir sagen mußt?|kopfkrat 

Wenn du bei uns auf der HP mal unter Team guggst, findest du unseren Lehrling, der auch gerade mal 17 lenze am Buckel hat.


Aber wie kommt man in ein Team? Das is die Frage...  ich hatte glück, da ich die Leute hier bei uns halt schon lang gekannt habe, und irgendwann hat sich das dann halt so ergeben. Ich denk nicht, das es da ein Erfolgsrezept dafür gibt...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

ok dann sag ich du^^
wie habt ihr denn euern lehrling aufgenommen ? 
musste er voher eine bewerbung mit lebenslauf schreiben und eine aufnahme prüfung absolvieren `?
vlg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

*lach*

nö, das hört sich alles so verbissen ernst an, so wie du das schreibst...

Wir haben den Lehrling, bzw. halt den Phillip halt auch bei div. fischen kennen gelernt, und dann hat sich so ergeben. #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

:c:c:c oh maaaaaaaan, ich will auch in ein team.....wenn das doch nur so leicht wär wie bei dir......


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

verdienste denn dein geld damit?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

*lach*

nönö....

dazu gehört schon ein bischen mehr, als in einem Team zu sein 

ich bezahle, fast genauso wie jeder andere meine Ausrüstung. Viele Leute denken immer, das ein Teamangler alles umsonst bekommt...

Ansonsten steh ich auch jeden tag in der Früh auf, und geh schön brav in die Arbeit, damit ich mir mein Hobby auch leisten kann.

Der wohl bekannteste Angler Deutschlands ist wohl Michael Schlögl, der es geschafft hat, mit seinem Hobby auch sein Geld zu verdienen, aber das dürfte wohl die absolute Ausnahme bleiben....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

jo echt schade, dass das hier nicht die usa sind:c

wäre auch gerne in nem team, doch wei kommt man nur daran, diese frage stelle ich mir oft#c


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

naja ich hab vor mich bei einigen teams zu bewerben, in dem ich denen meinen lebenslauf schick, bewerbungsgespäch.. etc. denn mit 16 holen die mich sicher....naja mal schauen


----------



## Drillinge (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Ich angle "intim" , ist auch nicht so übel :vik:


----------



## hackebeil (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

hä was macht den so ein team anders als angler? sind das nicht einfach ein paar kumpels die alle das gleiche t-shirt haben und angel??


zum thema: hab mit nem "alt-angler" gesprochen, der sagt man sollte die tablette kleinbrösseln und untermischen,er nimmt dazu neutrale sauerstofftabletten, aber er hat es auch nur ein paar mal aufprobiert


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Im großen u. ganzen sind wir schon ein paar Kumpel, die das gleiche TShirt tragen, wie du so schön schreibst 

wir sind aber auch jetzt gerade im Frühjahr desöfteren unterwegs, und unterstützen die Firma Browning, bzw. Zebco Europa dadurch, das wir div. Händler bei ihren Frühjahrsmessen besuchen, wo die neuen Produkte von uns vorgestellt werden.

Außerdem haben wir hin u. da die ehre, das wir neues Gerät, bzw. neue Futtersorten testen und unsere Erfahrung zum teil mit in die Entwicklung einfließen lassen.


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



Drillinge schrieb:


> Ich angle "intim" , ist auch nicht so übel :vik:


 
Hey,ich auch,dann müssten wir uns doch kennen! :vik:


----------



## Kxxxxx (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

|offtopic Was haben die letzten Beiträge noch mit dem Strangthema zu tun? Wenn ihr über Teamangler schreiben wollt, eröffnet doch einen neuen Strang, so es noch keinen geben sollte. 

Zur Brausetablette:

Ich habe von einem Forellenangler gehört, dass die Methode bei Zuchtforellen erfolgreich sein soll. Irgendwie muss es diese Zuchtforellen an die Fütterungen im Zuchtteich erinnern.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Stimmt...

Irgendwie sind wir vom Thema abgekommen#6 


Das ganze klappt, wie schon geschrieben, auch in manchen Gewässern auf Brassen ganz gut...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

nochma zu meiner frage, wohin soll sie denn nun die tablette?

ich glaube zwar nicht wirklich dran, aber alles soll probiert werden..


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

@ dorschler........na dann überleg doch ma^^
zu pulver mahlen unters futter mischen,
eine ganze, 1/2, 1/4 tablette in den korb zwischen das futter stecken,
kleine stücke ins futter mischen, 
oder die tablette mit wasserlöslicher schnur an den korb binden^^


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

das problem mit dem malen und den stücken ist doch, dass sie sich schon vorher auflösen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

#qoh jung!
lass dat futter ziehen un tu dann ers die tabletten rein! DANN LÖSEN DIE SICH NICH AUF
und das '''' kannste dir sparen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

haste es schonmal orbiert?

ps: brauchst nicht gleich gereitzt reagieren, wenn dir das nicht passt, dann antworte nicht


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

jaja kleiner, alles cool


----------



## NTC (26. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Moin, auch wenn dieses Thema schon ein wenig älter ist, das mit der Brausetablette im Futterkorb wirkt. Allerdings muß man damit vorsichtig hantieren. Im Winter bloss nicht. Im Frühjahr und Sommer ist es super, dass Futter schnell aus dem Futterkorb zu treiben. Die Tablette sollte allerdings möglichst geschmacktneutral sein. Ich bevorzuge Magnesiumtabletten. Diese werden zerrieben und dem Futter beigemischt, allerdings erst wenn dieses fertig für den Einsatz ist. Auf dem Futterplatz passiert nun folgendes:
Das Pulver der Tablette "sprengt" regelrecht das Futter auseinander. Somit löst es sich schnell aus dem Korb und ist für die Fische erreichbar. Gleichzeitig entwickelt sich eine kleine Futterwolke die natürlich eine Lockwirkung hinterlässt.
Gerade in überfischten Gewässer, bietet sich diese Methode an.


----------



## acidbrain (27. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

moin, ich hab des auch schon praktiziert nachdem ich das Thema in irgendeiner A.-zeitschrift gelesen hab. Eine ganze Tabl. in die Mitte des Futterkorbes die dann dementsprechend links & rechts von dem Futter umgeben ist. Eine Verbesserung dadurch konnte ich nicht feststellen, aber wie schon oft erwähnt die Sache mit dem Galuben...


----------



## yukonjack (27. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

interessantes Thema, zumal es ein kostengünstiges (Lockmittel) ist. Werd ich auf jeden Fall mal im Stillwasser probieren.


----------



## phirania (27. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

zusätzlich noch ein paar tropfen butter säure dazu und die sache ist perfekt....


----------



## Hümpfi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen was die Brausetablette für einen Vorteil haben soll. Ich Mische mein Futter immer so an das es nach spätestens 10Sek. aus dem Korb ist. Wolke macht das Futter auch von ganz allein z.B. wenn man denn Korb mal über denn Platz zieht.

mfg


----------



## arno (29. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Moin.
Ich hab mich ja die letzten Jahre etwas mau hier gemacht, aber gelegentlich lese ich noch mit.
Zu den Brausetabletten nur soviel, es taugt nicht.
Alles nur Dummquatsch.
Die Angelzeitschriften müssen ja irgendwas schreiben , so langsam gehen denen doch eh die Themen aus.
Ich habe das selbst über längere Zeit ausprobiert, man fängt nicht mehr damit.
Und wenn ich die Tablette dazu benutze mein Futter schneller aus dem Korb zu bekommen, dann mach ich mein Futter trockener und es geht auch so.
Hoffentlich kommt nicht noch jemand auf die Idee mit nem gebrauchten Tampon auf Aal zu gehen, da die ja auf Blutgeruch abfahren.
Achso, da fällt mir ein, war da nicht mal ein Threat mit Zander und Tampons???


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (29. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Also ganz sooooo pauschal würd ich jetzt das Thema nicht abhandeln.
Ob es jetzt eine Brausetablette ist, oder aber ein Oxygenpulver ist, kann es beim Feedern in machen Stituationen sehr wohl den einen, oder anderen Bonusfisch bringen.
Sicherlich ist das nicht das Mittel, um von Beginn an Fischmassen zum Anbiss zu verleiten....


----------



## arno (29. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Ja klar und um diesen einen Fisch geht es hier!
Lol
Nein, das kann man eventuell im Wettkampf machen.
Aber das wiederum bedeutet, das man das nicht hier in Deutschland machen darf.
Im Wettkampf wenn nichts geht, dann kann man das wohl ausprobieren ( und dann stehen die Chancen auch nicht gut dafür), aber doch nicht so verbissen seinem Hobby fröhnen, das man wirklich alles macht .
Nein Danke, dafür bin ich dann doch der falsche Mensch.
Dann solln se lieber schwimmen die lieben Fischchen und gut ist.
Morgen beißen sie dann wieder.


----------



## yukonjack (29. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Also ganz sooooo pauschal würd ich jetzt das Thema nicht abhandeln.
> Ob es jetzt eine Brausetablette ist, oder aber ein Oxygenpulver ist, kann es beim Feedern in machen Stituationen sehr wohl den einen, oder anderen Bonusfisch bringen.
> Sicherlich ist das nicht das Mittel, um von Beginn an Fischmassen zum Anbiss zu verleiten....


 
man liest hier immer mal wieder was von Bonusfisch, wenn nichts mehr geht dann nimm dieses oder jenes............ 
 ja, warum nehm ich "dieses oder jenes" dann nicht von Anfang an?


----------



## grubenreiner (29. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> jaja kleiner, alles cool



mit dem öffentlichen Auftreten wirds aber nichts mit dem Werbefähigen Teamangler....|rolleyes


----------



## Slick (30. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Ich hatte das damals ausprobiert 2010.Der Ratschlag kam glaub ich aus diesem Thread.#q
Gebracht hatte es mir nichts,außer das ich Brauchsetabletten rumschleppte zum angeln und dann gleich in Massen gekauft hatte.
Wenn mal nichts beißt sucht man die Fehlerquelle und erhofft sich durch solche Tricks denn Fisch zum Biss zu verleiten,aber meistens ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> man liest hier immer mal wieder was von Bonusfisch, wenn nichts mehr geht dann nimm dieses oder jenes............
> ja, warum nehm ich "dieses oder jenes" dann nicht von Anfang an?



Bei den Exotischen Ködern/Futter geht es darum, wenn der Fisch am Platz ist aber schon misstrauisch gegenüber dem bekannten ist,etwas anderes anzubieten. Macht man es, gleichgewöhnt sich der Fisch ebenfalls daran,es schreckt auf die Dauer dann die Fische statt zu locken.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> man liest hier immer mal wieder was von Bonusfisch, wenn nichts mehr geht dann nimm dieses oder jenes............
> ja, warum nehm ich "dieses oder jenes" dann nicht von Anfang an?



Ergänzend zur schon genannten Antwort.
Naja warum das teurer machen als es muss? 
Brausetabletten kosten, also wenn es eh nur ab und an was bringt weil es was neues ist, warum dann dauernd das Geld unnötig ausgeben.
Außerdem hat jeder doch seine bewährten Lockstoffe, und wenn die mal versagen, dann probiert man das was man nicht so oft nutzt. Würdest Du immer mit dem anfangen dem Du nicht so traust?

Ansonsten übertrage die Frage mal auf den Menschen. Es gibt Sachen die mögen 99 Leute nicht, und einer mag sie. Wenn Du mit dem was die 99 nicht interessiert/mögen keinen Erfolg mehr hast, dann erwischt Du aber evt. den einen wenn Du das nimmst was ihn interesiert. Sei es wir reden von irgendeinem Essen (die Chinesen haben da ja so ihre Rezepte die hier ekel verursachen) oder von einem Film oder was auch immer. Irgendwo findet sich schon jemand der es doch mag oder neugierig ist.

Und wenn nichts läuft will ich auch gerne den Bonusfisch fangen, damit ich mehr Fisch habe. Sei es beim Wettfischen (da ist Deine Aussage falsch das es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist, in SH z.B. ist es laut VDSF LV erlaubt) oder beim Hegefischen. Auch privat habe ich dann Lust mal was anderes zu versuchen statt Langeweile und hoffen. Nur so lernt man neues.


----------



## NTC (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

War letzes Wochenende mal wieder los. Habe zunächst ganz normal gefeedert und ein paar schöne Alande gefangen. 
Dann ging aber nichts mehr.

Habe ich dann eine zerriebene Magnesiumtablette ins Futter getan. Mag sein, dass es Zufall war, aber ich konnte danach 4 Brassen a 2kg und 2 kleine Karpfen innerhalb einer Stunde "verhaften". 

Wie dem auch sei, es hat zumindest nicht geschadet. Diese Erfahrung habe ich, wie bereits geschrieben häufiger gemacht.


----------



## arno (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Brausetablette im Futterkorb?*

Mh, leg mal zwei Futterstellen an und an der einen machst Du das mit der Brausetablette und an der anderen ohne.
So habe ich das offt gemacht um zu sehen ob das wirklich was bringt.
Aber ich hatte da keinen wirklichen Unterschied festgestellt, eventuell sogar weniger gefangen , als ohne Tablette.


----------

